# Cargador de bateria de 36v con manipulacion de corriente



## eddelectric (Sep 1, 2008)

_hola a todos _

_necesito hacer un cargador de baterias de 36V, en el que pueda variar la corriente de carga_
_el proyecto consiste en controlar el tiempo en que dura cerrado, para hasi proporcionar mayor o menor corriente en la carga, para esto necesito un cetpoint, repito se tiene que controlar la corrinte , soy estudiante , espero y me puedan ayudar en el diceño de este cargador , aqui les agrego una idea de como tiene que ser_

_para el cetpiont tratare de hacerlo con pwm para controlar el tiempo cerrado , no se si sea una buena idea , si saben como trabajar con troceadores seria de mucha ayuda su ayuda ya que las corrientes seran muy elevadas_


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 2, 2008)

eddelectric dijo:
			
		

> -el proyecto consiste en controlar el tiempo en que dura cerrado
> -para el cetpiont tratare de hacerlo con pwm para controlar el tiempo cerrado , no se si sea una buena idea , si saben como trabajar con troceadores seria de mucha ayuda su ayuda ya que las corrientes seran muy elevadas[/i]



Cuando uno necesita ayuda tiene que explicar bien  
1- que tipo de bateria queres cargar? (de gel, nimh, li-ion...)
2- cual es la corriente que necesitas? cuanto es "elevada"? 10A 100A 500A 1000A?
3- controlar el tiempo que dura cerrado que cosa?
4- que es para vos el SETPOINT? porque yo por SETPOINT entiendo otra cosa


----------



## eddelectric (Sep 3, 2008)

disculpa si no me explique bien , pense que con el diagrama de bloques se entenderia que se quiere hacer. 

1.-Mira la bateria que se desea cargar es una bateria para montacargas de 36V, tambien las hay de 24V y 48V, por lo cual se pretende porder cargar esas baterias tambien,son de Plomo-Acido.

2.-en cuestion de la corriente que se pretende meter a la carga , me quiero disculpar ya que no estoy muy seguro de cual es la corriente maxima que se les puede administar alas baterias de este tipo para carga rapida, aun no investigo eso con exactitud , tengo entendido que segun si la bateria esta baja exige ella sola mas corriente para cargarse, tambien vi que llegan a manejar  los 80A , pero no se cual sea Imax o`Imin.

3.-en cuestion del tiempo en cerrado, me refiero al regulador que esta en el diagrama (el que parece un switch o`un interruptor o`un on off) me refiero ala conmutacion que es lo que se pretende diceñar, un relay no podria ser ya que el abrir y cerrar tantas beces y con variacion de frecuancia seria muy desgastante para este.
tengo entendido que la formula ya simplificada de voltaje promedio de salida se define con:
Va=(tenc/T)V=f(tenc)(V)=k(V)
y la corriente promedio de carga :
Ia=Va/R=k(V)/R
siendo tenc=tiempo en que dura cerrado el interruptor
T=periodo de conmutacion
k=tenc/T es el ciclo de trabajo del interruptor
f=fracunacia de conmutacion.
como veras la corrinete depende tanto del ciclo de trabajo y el periodo de conmutacion del interruptor.

por ejemplo : no es lo mismo si tienes una potencia promedio al 30% y otra al 60%, si la carga fuera un elemento calefactor, produciria el doble de calor por unidad de tiempo al 60% en comparacion al 30%,si fuera una carga de luz produciria el doble de energia luminosa, si fuera un motor produciria el doble de potencia mecanica. Es por eso que se me ocurrio el PWM pero no se si sea conveniente.

4.-jajajaja  me refiero a mi punto de ajuste como diseñarlo , creo que huvo un mal juego de palabras.
lo que quise decir anteriormente es que con mi punto de ajuste y mi señal de referencia de la carga , me modificara o me stuviera variando a mi pwm o algun otro circuito que me sugieran, en los libros que he leido sugieren algunos modos de regulacion , ya sea manteniendo el tenc constante y variando el periodo (frecuencia variable),o al reves(circuitos de conmutacion variable), o variando tenc y T (circuitos mixtos).


----------



## gustavo cediel (Sep 24, 2008)

mira generalmente no se cargan las bateria a 80 A, porque se reduce mucho la vida util de la bateria. Habitualmente usaras alrededor de 10A, aunque eso tambien depende del tiempo de carga que le quieras dar, junto con otras caracteristicas de la bateria.


----------



## Brujo24 (Ene 6, 2009)

*Que tal buen dia, necesitaba saber si alguien me podria disolver una duda, necesito activar 3 SCR, para un cargador de baterias trifásico, mi idea es hacerlo por medio de un 555 que genere una función rampa para que mande el pulso a 3 transformadores de pulsos para que generen el retardo a los scr, pero mi duda es saber si lo estoy haciendo bien, los SCR son de 100A, son caros, no quiciera dañarlos, al igual que los demas componentes. Antes del 555 puse un comparador de voltaje para que comience la carga, tengo entendido qeu es necesario un sensor de corriente para controlar la carga, pero no se como va eso. 

Espero me puuedan ayudar. De antemano muchas gracias.

Los saluda Salvador (el brujo). 

Gracias*[/img]


----------



## DANDY (Mar 15, 2009)

por que mejor no usas un TCA785 es mas facil controlar aqui en peru cuesta 5$ americanos puede controlar un rectificador puente monofasico , si deseas controlar un puente triasico usas 3 TCA....... y para la corriente limite ...usa una resistencia de muy bajo valor en serie a la carga y luego la caida de tension en la resistencia en mV la elevas mediante un opamp, posteriormente cierras lazo con el integrado TCA para tener un limite de corriente


----------



## jucel30 (Abr 4, 2009)

Buen dia, necesito saber que voltaje (con exactitud) debe de tener una bateria de 36 volts ya cargada al 100%, ya que tengo un cargador de baterias sin ningun tipo de control y por lo menos quiero controlarlo por voltaje, con un comparador de voltaje, de antemano les agradesco su apoyo.


----------



## jjaimes (Ene 31, 2010)

necesito plano de un cirdcuito cargador de bateria a 12V por regulacion de corriente

Ing. necesito un circuito cargador de bateria a 12V por regulacion de corriente...alguien que me lo facilite ...gracias


----------

